# Transferrer ses apps d'un iPad2 vers un iPad3



## Philippe B (6 Avril 2012)

Hello,
Petite question de béotien: comment transférer les apps de mon iPad2 vers mon nouvel iPad3 ?
Merci d'avance,
Philippe.


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2012)

Tu synchronises ton nouvel iPad 3 avec ton ordinateur où se trouvent tes applications et qui a servi a synchronisé ton ancien iPad 2.

Là, tu les sectionnes et ça se synchronise.

Sinon, tu les télécharges de nouveau directement sur l'iPad, c'est gratuit.


----------



## Tosay (6 Avril 2012)

J'ai une petite question assez bête et je profite de ce topic pour la poser :

Les applis prévu pour l'iPad 3 sont bien plus lourdes que pour le 2.

Mais j'ai des applis dans mon Ipad 2 qui me demande une MAJ pour profiter un max du nouvel écran de l'iPad 3. Je fais les MAJ pour avoir la dernière version d'une appli

Ma question est la suivante : Si je fais les MAJ de chaque appli optimisées pour l'écran du nouvel ipad, vais-je perdre de l'espace mémoire dans mon iPad 2 ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2012)

Oui, exactement. 

Mais en générale, ce n'est pas que cosmétique les MAJ. Donc, a la longue, tu risques resté avec des applications auquel il manque des fonctionnalités.


----------



## Philippe B (6 Avril 2012)

Merci bcp
Ph.


----------



## Tosay (7 Avril 2012)

Merci Gwen 

Et la différence de poids est-elle élevée ?

Exemple pour une appli demandant 400M , après sa MAJ pour le nouvel iPad , à combien sera environ son poids final ? 

Je trouve ça dommage de perdre de la mémoire pour une meilleur résolution qui ne sera pas visible sur mon iPad


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Et la différence de poids est-elle élevée ?



Aucune idée, je n'ai jamais fait de comparaison.

Cela dépend également du type d'application. Est-ce des limages pixels ou vectoriel, etc.


----------



## Tosay (7 Avril 2012)

Ok merci de ta réponse Gwen


----------

